# Reversing a sight, is that a thing?



## zephus (Apr 28, 2012)

I just saw a picture from the Arizona Cup, with a kid and someone I think is his coach shooting a bow with his Fivics sight facing towards the shooter, rather than at the target. As interesting as that looks, is this an actual way to set up gear? I'm wondering who else does this and if there are benefits that you feel work for you.

Here is the link.

https://www.facebook.com/USAArchery...22316824582/10153205121834583/?type=1&theater


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

Yes it is a thing.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Yes, it is an actual thing. Moving the sight closer to the eye shortens the sight radius, allowing you to get more elevation. This is important for JOAD archers shooting light draw weight and/or short draw bows and need to make certain distances. Elevation adustment on a recurve sight is limited - you can only lower the sight reticle a certain distance before it gets in the way of the arrow. Reversing the sight gets you more elevation for the same vertical limit.


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

Zephus, in addition to what WarBow has indicated, for new shooters using a sight for the first time, it can help reduce the wobble/floating effect by bringing the sight closer to the bow. Less of a cantilever. LT


----------



## Varza (Sep 11, 2014)

When my instructor first said that, I thought he was joking. But he was serious. Yes, I'm still low #. I need to get up there, and soon!


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

Varza, its been my experience that you can get to longer distances with a low poundage bow. I've successfully shot at 60, 70, even 80 yards outdoors with my 28# recurve. I've just learned to bring the sight in closer to my bow in order to get the trajectory I've needed as WarBow indicated in his post above. LT


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

You do lose some capacity for accuracy when you reverse the sight, but for those who have to reverse the sight I would suspect that this isn't a concern.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Been done as long as I can remember. I recall sights being mounted on the inside of recurve risers back in the 70's.

However, if an archer is reversing their sight, but is not using a ledge on their tab (properly) or is not using the lightweight arrow options they have available now, then it's still not the best option IMO.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> Been done as long as I can remember. I recall sights being mounted on the inside of recurve risers back in the 70's.
> 
> However, if an archer is reversing their sight, but is not using a ledge on their tab (properly) or is not using the lightweight arrow options they have available now, then it's still not the best option IMO.


What are the proper and improper ways to use a ledge?


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

kshet26 said:


> You do lose some capacity for accuracy when you reverse the sight, but for those who have to reverse the sight I would suspect that this isn't a concern.


You could also say they gain accuracy because by pulling it in they get their reticle on target as opposed to aiming at the flag or above.

How much sight radius is actually needed for accuracy? And at which point do we get diminishing returns, from shake, if at all?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

In my opinion if a coach was to start an archer with a sight but no stab they would do best to keep the sight right at the riser or behind. Excess perceived movement is a confidence killer I see all the time locally where students are started at full extension without a stab.

-Grant


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

grantmac said:


> In my opinion if a coach was to start an archer with a sight but no stab they would do best to keep the sight right at the riser or behind. Excess perceived movement is a confidence killer I see all the time locally where students are started at full extension without a stab.
> 
> -Grant


Would you consider using a big aperture with no pin be a valid equivalent to pulling the sight back further for shake reduction?


----------



## zephus (Apr 28, 2012)

I should think that a see through reticle would work best as an aperture pin would obscure the the target picture more


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Warbow said:


> Would you consider using a big aperture with no pin be a valid equivalent to pulling the sight back further for shake reduction?


I would, and I do this all the time.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

zephus said:


> I should think that a see through reticle would work best as an aperture pin would obscure the the target picture more


I was thinking of one of the big ring sights, including the home brew ones, that have no pin, such as a Limwalker ACE Hardware sight.

John, do you pull those big ring sights in, back to the riser, too? Or leave them at full extension?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

The new archers I see shooting locally without a stab are using the sight at full extension, with small aperture and pin.

I think going with a big hoop can definitely help but I still see all the movement, I'm just less concerned by it.

Oh and for those purposes the Elitus MRAD is simply an amazing produce for so little money.

-Grant


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

grantmac said:


> Oh and for those purposes the Elitus MRAD is simply an amazing produce for so little money.
> 
> -Grant










--and that is just one set of options!
http://www.elitus-archery.com/MRAD.html

I'd never heard of this before. I like it. But I wish they had some even bigger rings, such as 1/2" ID. (They max out at 3/8.)


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Warbow said:


> View attachment 2204091
> 
> --and that is just one set of options!
> http://www.elitus-archery.com/MRAD.html
> ...


I got a custom "big ring" set made which I believe was 1/2, 3/8 and 5/16 with three different edge thicknesses just to see what I liked. Overall the thinner edge was best.
It really does not require a re-sight when you swap them, it's that close.

I'm not shooting Oly anymore, if you want to borrow/buy it drop me a PM.

-Grant


----------



## Varza (Sep 11, 2014)

larry tom said:


> Varza, its been my experience that you can get to longer distances with a low poundage bow. I've successfully shot at 60, 70, even 80 yards outdoors with my 28# recurve. I've just learned to bring the sight in closer to my bow in order to get the trajectory I've needed as WarBow indicated in his post above. LT


Thanks, LT! But I'm currently shooting the (rather pathetic) weight of 23# ) I know the "bring sight in" theory, and I won't be starting out at 70m (more like, 30, haha!) I plan to switch limbs soon, so I'll be shooting 25# and work my way up in distance.


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

zephus said:


> I just saw a picture from the Arizona Cup, with a kid and someone I think is his coach shooting a bow with his Fivics sight facing towards the shooter, rather than at the target. As interesting as that looks, is this an actual way to set up gear? I'm wondering who else does this and if there are benefits that you feel work for you.
> 
> Here is the link.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/USAArchery...22316824582/10153205121834583/?type=1&theater


When I was shooting my Hoyt Excel with Genesis 1920 arrows (flying telephone poles) I did this. Reversing the sight changes its handedness -- a right becomes a left and a left becomes a right.


----------

